# Help choosing a new boot



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey friends - I've been riding the '09 Burton Ions for the past five seasons and they finally gave out on me. They were on their last legs in the '11/'12 season but I was too poor for new ones. Not so, now! :yahoo: I loved how comfortable they were on my feet and the stiffness they provided for the first 40ish days.

I was originally thinking Nike, since I heard some great things about the Kaiju and Zoom DK from fellow instructors, and Burton is out of my price range/not wowing me right now. But I wear a size 13 shoe and some have said Nikes are a bit on the bulky side. I don't need any more toe drag, so *I THINK* those are out... :icon_scratch:

I've really been looking at Salomon lately. Used to have an old pair of F22's I think a long time ago, and the more I look at the deals on last season's line from Dogfunk REI and Evo, the more I like. Which leaves me with models...

Dialogue, F2.0, F3.0 and Synapse. I've scoured the forums here reading what everyone has to say, and now I'm looking for a few recommendations from you all. I can't try any on in-person since my LBSs don't carry Salomon - just looking for some personal insight. I'll likely end up ordering 2 and sending one back.

I like a stiff boot, not Malamute stiff, but good for hard-charging nonetheless. I'm also trying to get more into all-mtn freestyle this season, so ideally I feel like the Dialogues or F2/3 would be a better match for that style or riding. But I've also heard Synapses are super comfy and can do it all.

Super excited for new boots this year. Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

The dialogues are super comfortable, but please do size down. If you have narrow feet then these may not be for you. I normally wear 9.5 sneakers and I bought 9.5 dialogues thinking that it was true to size but it wasn't. I ended up getting lots of heal lift so I had to buy L bars. Others than that they are pretty good boots.

I also have great experience with thirty two boots as well. Thirty two focus boots.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I've owned the Forum Recon, K2 Maysis, Burton AWOL, and now I'm riding the Nike Zoom Ites.

Forum Recon-I didn't find it comfortable at all

K2 Maysis double boa- it was a nice boot but had pressure points above the ankle. 

Burton AWOL-extremely comfortable but a flex 3 if I recal, so not very resonsive. They are 3 seasons old now and I moved to Nike out of curiosity and to add just a little more response.

Nike Zoom Ites-impressive design, very cushy and comfortable, 3 levels of flex but I don't ride with any inserts in the liner and they still have great response. As far as bulk, they seem wider but not longer(heel to toe). I think the bulk comes from the liner being much thicker then I'm use to, but I'm ok with adding more cushion.

My friend is crazy about his 32 lashed ft boots.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The best boot is the one that fits your foot and your needs. Everyone on here will recommend you boots, which doesn't mean shit they aren't looking at your foot and then going shit I think this and this will fit that shape. Just get off your ass and go try on some.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

M.C._Dub said:


> Dialogue, F2.0, F3.0 and Synapse. I've scoured the forums here reading what everyone has to say, and now I'm looking for a few recommendations from you all. I can't try any on in-person since my LBSs don't carry Salomon - just looking for some personal insight. I'll likely end up ordering 2 and sending one back.





BurtonAvenger said:


> The best boot is the one that fits your foot and your needs. Everyone on here will recommend you boots, which doesn't mean shit they aren't looking at your foot and then going shit I think this and this will fit that shape. Just get off your ass and go try on some.


What BA said. Even more the case for Salomon - they make great boots, but different models fit completely different. Traditionally they have been known to fit narrow feet/ankles well, but some of their models these days run very wide. I would not buy without trying.


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> What BA said. Even more the case for Salomon - they make great boots, but different models fit completely different. Traditionally they have been known to fit narrow feet/ankles well, but some of their models these days run very wide. I would not buy without trying.


Totally with you guys about trying boots on - But, for those of us who can't get to a LBS that sells the brand boot we want to try, can any of you guys recommend one or two models over the others for comfort and the type of riding I'm going to be doing? (Hard charging speed lines mixed with all-mtn freestyle and small-medium kickers) Like I said, I plan on buying 2 and sending one back. I want a boot I can play and have fun in, then just slam on the gas and get back to the lift quick.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

M.C._Dub said:


> Totally with you guys about trying boots on - But, *for those of us who can't get to a LBS that sells the brand boot we want to try, can any of you guys recommend one or two models over the others for comfort and the type of riding I'm going to be doing*? (Hard charging speed lines mixed with all-mtn freestyle and small-medium kickers) Like I said, I plan on buying 2 and sending one back. I want a boot I can play and have fun in, then just slam on the gas and get back to the lift quick.


No.

10 chars


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

M.C._Dub said:


> But, for those of us who can't get to a LBS that sells the brand boot we want to try


I'd think a location like Stowe (or VT in general) would have enough brand options in their shops? 

Good luck in your search; hope you find the boot you seek.


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> I'd think a location like Stowe (or VT in general) would have enough brand options in their shops?
> 
> Good luck in your search; hope you find the boot you seek.


You'd think right? It's actually pretty Burton-heavy here due to the proximity to the factory store and the marketing deals the resort has with them. A lot of Burton and a lot of Rome. Not much other variety to be had in boots 

thanks and I'll post when I finally do find them!


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

Just ordered Nike Zoom DK, Salomon Synapse and Salomon F2.0s. Going to try them all and see which fits best. Return the other two. Thankfully everyone has great return policies  My credit card hurts in the meantime though :dizzy:

So excited for the new season that I'm having dreams about the first run of the year... Not that I'm complaining!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

M.C._Dub said:


> Just ordered Nike Zoom DK, Salomon Synapse and Salomon F2.0s. Going to try them all and see which fits best. Return the other two. Thankfully everyone has great return policies  My credit card hurts in the meantime though :dizzy:
> 
> So excited for the new season that I'm having dreams about the first run of the year... Not that I'm complaining!


I'd like to hear your opinion on the difference between the three. I'm riding Nike and have checked out Salomon but they seemed a little too stiff for my style of riding. Should be an interesting comparison tho.


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok I got all the boots in and they're all pretty different from each other. Like I mentioned previously, these aren't available at any of my LBS, so I'm playing the order and return game. I also learned some things about myself in this process. 1) My last boots were probably a little too big to begin with (size 13) 2) I've always had a wider foot which made shoe shopping difficult, but turns out _what I actually have is a wide toe box, not a wide foot. _ Important distinction there.

I really loved the Salmon boots. Never have I owned a boot easier to slip in and out of, and when people say it's like a pillow for your foot inside, now I understand. Super comfy right out of the box.

*Nike Zoom DK (size 12: Mondo 30)* - These looked great out of the box. Clearly made well and a nice color scheme. When I put my foot in, they felt pretty snug. I'm not a fan of the liner lace system at all - it didn't feel stable or really intuitive and took more effort than I was expecting. Once laced up, the boots felt around a 6 or 7 on the stiffness scale. I wore them around for about an hour and they really started to hurt my feet. I actually felt the pads on my feet scrunching together, which was annoying - come to find out this was because Nike's boot is so narrow. It's troubling because the boot was physically the correct size, but because Nike puts so much goddamn padding inside their boots, it actually ended up fitting smaller than its size. Definitely size up if you plan on rocking these. Overall nice boot but I can't wear it.
*Verdict: Way too narrow for my foot but otherwise well constructed and stiff.*

*Salomon F2.0 (size 12: Mondo 30)* - Wow is this boot comfortable. Same size as the Nike, but a MUCH better fit. As soon as I put it on I liked it. Durable and well made, plus it looks great. And the foot shrinking tech really works. I got the 2013 version that includes white accents and it's sharp. Wearing it around the house and on a board for about 2 hours and my feet felt great. Warm too. The stiffness felt about as advertised right around a 5 or 6. Definitely a mid-stiff boot for someone trying to do it all. I've always ridden a stiff boot (previously owned Burton Ion) so it might be a tad too soft for me. But I'm getting more into all-mtn freestyle now so that could be a good change. The only tangible negative I could find was that I didn't feel the heel cup held my heel down quite enough. That could be because the boot is softer than I'm used to, but it didn't feel anything like Burton or Nike's heel suction. Food for thought...
*Verdict: I loved this boot. Lightweight and comfortable. Maybe a bit soft.*

*Salomon Synapse (size 12.5: Mondo 30.5)* - The Synapse looks much better in person than in pics. Sleek and stiff. This is an 8 on Salmon's scale, and it definitely felt like it. No fused liner on these babies - they are definitely bulkier than the F2.0s, specifically in the top of foot/ankle area. The stiffness was very supportive and heel hold was quite good as well. I find it pretty interesting that this boot has a removable liner and a better heel hold than the F2.0 - maybe the fused liners make it harder for Salomon to pack in a good heel suction? Does anyone own these and know how much they will pack out? Turns out this was about a half size too big for me, so I couldn't get a full feel for things, but I still really liked the boot. Regardless, this boot felt great and I'm going to try it in a Mondo 30 and see if I like it any better.
*Verdict: Felt great and wicked supportive, just a bit too big and bulky*

So, right now it looks like it's going to be either of the Salomons. I just wish I could try them on snow!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

M.C._Dub said:


> Ok I got all the boots in and they're all pretty different from each other. Like I mentioned previously, these aren't available at any of my LBS, so I'm playing the order and return game. I also learned some things about myself in this process. 1) My last boots were probably a little too big to begin with (size 13) 2) I've always had a wider foot which made shoe shopping difficult, but turns out _what I actually have is a wide toe box, not a wide foot. _ Important distinction there.
> 
> I really loved the Salmon boots. Never have I owned a boot easier to slip in and out of, and when people say it's like a pillow for your foot inside, now I understand. Super comfy right out of the box.
> 
> ...


I would send the Nike and the Salomon the doesn't fit back and try a 32 boot also. If I remember correctly 32 are good for wider feet.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

M.C._Dub said:


> _what I actually have is a wide toe box, not a wide foot. _ Important distinction there.
> 
> Nike Zoom DK (size 12: Mondo 30) - Verdict: Way too narrow for my foot but otherwise well constructed and stiff.


I found the same. My foot is shaped like a triangle, narrow heel and wider toe box area. The Nike Baxas I tried were way too narrow.

32 has been a good fit for me in that regard. None of the Salomons I tried had enough heel hold but felt comfortable.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 on 32's having a wider toebox, however I have heard -I think from Nivek recently - that they mellowed this out this year .

I've got a pair of Lashed and Tm-twos that I've been interchanging the last few hundred days, fwiw they are holding up like champs, the Tm-twos look new and have at least 75 days on them.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> +1 on 32's having a wider toebox, *however I have heard -I think from Nivek recently - that they mellowed this out this year* .
> 
> I've got a pair of Lashed and Tm-twos that I've been interchanging the last few hundred days, fwiw they are holding up like champs, the Tm-twos look new and have at least 75 days on them.


What?! Nooooo. 

I hope you're wrong but doubt you are. Looks like I'll be scouring my local shops for past seasons' to have on hand. Foot. Whatever.


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> I've got a pair of Lashed and Tm-twos that I've been interchanging the last few hundred days, fwiw they are holding up like champs, the Tm-twos look new and have at least 75 days on them.


Thanks for pointing this out! I looked at 32 Lashed and it seemed like a softer boot to me - is the Tm-two on the stiffer end of the spectrum? I want the support and response of a 7 or 8 that isn't going to pack out and become mushy too quickly...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

M.C._Dub said:


> Thanks for pointing this out! I looked at 32 Lashed and it seemed like a softer boot to me - is the Tm-two on the stiffer end of the spectrum? I want the support and response of a 7 or 8 that isn't going to pack out and become mushy too quickly...


The Lashed is definetly soft and nobody who likes "bomber stiff" is going to give the stiffness of the TM-Two any respect. That being said the Tm-two does give plenty of support and has a very solid middle of the road flex where you can still use small control in the park and drop a cliff with confidence. The Lashed fit me better but there is something I like more about the Tm-two they are a really sick boot.

If u want stiffer look at the Prime.


----------

